# new resin body



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a body I made today. Top fuel resin body. Notice the wings in front of the rear tires. --fcb


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Lendell. Better do some more. These will be popular!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Good job!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking resin work FCB!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That is really nice. Better make some more, I know I want one.
hojoe


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I would go for one or two or ?. Nice Work


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looking Lendell. can't wait for the finished pix! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I might be interested in making in some of these & selling them if there's a decent interest. I just need to know how many would be interesed. I'll post it on sale & swap when I get them done & ready. Thanks for the input so far. You can email me or post here if you're interested. 
[email protected]


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd be interested in one or two.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fordcowboy,

Ooooooh can't wait to see one of these done up! Kewl Beans Man :thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd go for one or two.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Very cool Lendell. Better do some more. These will be popular!!



No doubt kiwi!!!

Lendall, do I even have to ask bud?? A pair at least.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a resin body I completed. This body wasn't the best one. That's why I used it. I'm having a hard time making the rear wings. So I may sell some w/o the rear wings. Which will make it cheaper. 
--fcb


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks pretty good Cowboy...You including the engine too?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

SWEEET! Nice paint job. Now you need a bubble to hide the chassis.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

No this is not the motor I'm casting for the body. I'm casting a different one. This one was handy that's why I used it. I'll have to get a picture up of the motor when time allows. 
Thanks,
fcb


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool. Love the decal work!


----------

